# hda-intel : spurious response

## supagweg

Hello,

I got a problem with kernel >= 2.6.34 (It was ok in 2.6.32) 

I get a lot of "spurious response" message at boot and each time I launch a sound application.

```

hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

```

If I watch a 2 hour vidéo, it's only at the beginning that i got the message. 

The biggest problem is that it affects randomly the sound card (motherboard built in)

Usually I still have sound, but sometimes at boot I loose the sound ability and I need to reboot again and again.

```

 kernel: [    0.816400] Too many connections

hda_codec.c:1990: No slave found for Master Playback Volume

```

MB : ASROCK 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0

CPU : i686 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Audio: VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC]

I'm in unstable version of gentoo-sources : 2.6.35-gentoo-r5

At boot with sound working :

```

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780039] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780384]   alloc irq_desc for 65 on node -1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780385]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780394] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780418] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780422] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2516: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.780425] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI: Disallowing DAC for device

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.787856] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:907: codec_mask = 0x1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.787927] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1345: codec #0 probed OK

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790678] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1308: SKU: Nid=0x1d sku_cfg=0x4006de01

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790680] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1310: SKU: port_connectivity=0x1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790682] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1311: SKU: enable_pcbeep=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790684] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1312: SKU: check_sum=0x00000006

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790687] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1313: SKU: customization=0x000000de

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790689] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1314: SKU: external_amp=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790691] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1315: SKU: platform_type=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790693] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1316: SKU: swap=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790695] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1317: SKU: override=0x1

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790923] hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790944] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790964] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x100101:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790985] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10001:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791006] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x101:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791027] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20025:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791048] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791069] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791089] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791110] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791133] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x211:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791152] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791173] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791194] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791215] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791235] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791256] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791277] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791298] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791319] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791340] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791361] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791381] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791402] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791423] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791445] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791465] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791485] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791506] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018f:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791527] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018f:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791548] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018d:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791569] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x40018f:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791590] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x400001:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791611] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x400000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791631] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x400300:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791652] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791673] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00040:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791694] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.791715] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20010b:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.792443] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x11:0x0, last cmd=0x20c0000

.......

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818095] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4435: autoconfig: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0)

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818098] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4439:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818101] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4443:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818103] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4444:    mono: mono_out=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818105] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4447:    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.818107] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4455:    inputs: mic=0x18, fmic=0x19, line=0x1a, fline=0x0, cd=0x0, aux=0x0

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.819866] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1358: realtek: No valid SSID, checking pincfg 0x4006de01 for NID 0x1d

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.819869] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1374: realtek: Enabling init ASM_ID=0xde01 CODEC_ID=10ec0662

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822353] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Side Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822356] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Headphone Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822359] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822361] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822364] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822366] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Volume, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822376] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Side Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822380] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822382] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822386] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822389] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822642] ALSA device list:

Sep 12 10:53:37 zeus kernel: [    0.822821]   #0: HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 65

```

At boot with sound not working :

```

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.777631] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.777996]   alloc irq_desc for 65 on node -1

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.777997]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.778006] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: irq 65 for MSI/MSI-X

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.778030] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.778034] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2516: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.778036] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI: Disallowing DAC for device

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.785666] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:907: codec_mask = 0x1

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.785738] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1345: codec #0 probed OK

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788499] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1308: SKU: Nid=0x1d sku_cfg=0x4006de01

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788501] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1310: SKU: port_connectivity=0x1

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788503] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1311: SKU: enable_pcbeep=0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788506] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1312: SKU: check_sum=0x00000006

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788508] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1313: SKU: customization=0x000000de

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788510] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1314: SKU: external_amp=0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788512] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1315: SKU: platform_type=0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788514] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1316: SKU: swap=0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788516] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1317: SKU: override=0x1

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788753] hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788940] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4435: autoconfig: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0)

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788942] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4439:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788945] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4443:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788948] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4444:    mono: mono_out=0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788950] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4447:    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.788952] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:4455:    inputs: mic=0x18, fmic=0x19, line=0x1a, fline=0x0, cd=0x0, aux=0x0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789008] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:400:

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789027] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789048] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x100101:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789070] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10001:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789089] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x101:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789111] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x20025:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789131] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789152] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789172] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x1d:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789193] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.789214] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x211:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

.......

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.790570] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xc:0x0, last cmd=0x14f0200

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.816400] Too many connections

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817258] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1358: realtek: No valid SSID, checking pincfg 0x4006de01 for NID 0x1d

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817261] ALSA sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:1374: realtek: Enabling init ASM_ID=0xde01 CODEC_ID=10ec0662

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817277] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:3154:

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817297] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x211:0x0, last cmd=0x3f000a

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817318] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x3f000a

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817340] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x3f000a

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817359] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0x10011b:0x0, last cmd=0x3f000a

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.817379] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xf00000:0x0, last cmd=0x3f000a

....

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.819109] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:659: spurious response 0xe0160:0x0, last cmd=0x3f000a

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.848763] hda_codec: rates == 0 (nid=0x3, val=0xf00000, ovrd=1)

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.848944] hda_codec: cannot attach PCM stream 0 for codec #0

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851301] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1990: No slave found for Master Playback Volume

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851307] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Front Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851309] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851311] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Center Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851314] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851316] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Side Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851319] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Headphone Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851321] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Speaker Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851324] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851327] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851329] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2008: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Switch, skipped

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851509] ALSA device list:

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.851688]   #0: HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 65

```

Sep 13 18:59:37 zeus kernel: [    0.816400] Too many connections

Then I got this message, I'm sure to have no sound at all  :Sad: 

I find some relative bugs in Ubuntu forums but the workaround doesn't work for me

I tried to build alsa as modules

I tried to build alsa in kernel

I updated 3 times my kernel version ,

I tried to change the AGP Aperture size in Bios

Does anyone have an idea about how to resolve this problem ?

Thanks.Last edited by supagweg on Tue Sep 14, 2010 6:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

You've got an older machine. The best thing you can do is go back to the kernel version that was working. Newer kernels leave some of the older onboard sound/video devices in the dust, unfortunately, especially Intel junk.

----------

## PaulBredbury

File a bug report on the kernel bugzilla.

----------

## supagweg

I filled a bug report on kernel bugzilla.

Anyone got an idea about my problem ?

----------

## rafirafi

 *supagweg wrote:*   

> I filled a bug report on kernel bugzilla.
> 
> Anyone got an idea about my problem ?

 

I'm on ubuntu and I've got the same mobo, and the same problem as you for many years.

When I have no sound I'm able to have it back with:

```
sudo alsa force-reload
```

I know this is a work around, but I've try many thing like you. Don't know if the command is the same with gentoo but for sure you can reload alsa too.

A similar bug is:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/536699

But ubuntu usually just forwards bug, at best; and our mobo is different; personnally I use a PCIE card working only with pci=nomsi parameter, and since I've add this kernel parameter the bug is far less frequent.

I will listen this thread, so if you add answer it's the place to share.  :Wink: 

----------

## fau

I've come across a word "spurious" for the first time recently. It was in my kernel config, under

Procesor type and features --->

  Reroute for broken boot IRQs

Dunno if it has anything to do with your problem, but it's supposed to fix something spurious so you should give it a try  :Very Happy: 

Here is full description:

```
 

  ┌───────────────────── Reroute for broken boot IRQs ──────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS:                                │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ This option enables a workaround that fixes a source of                 │  

  │ spurious interrupts. This is recommended when threaded                  │  

  │ interrupt handling is used on systems where the generation of           │  

  │ superfluous "boot interrupts" cannot be disabled.                       │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Some chipsets generate a legacy INTx "boot IRQ" when the IRQ            │  

  │ entry in the chipset's IO-APIC is masked (as, e.g. the RT               │  

  │ kernel does during interrupt handling). On chipsets where this          │  

  │ boot IRQ generation cannot be disabled, this workaround keeps           │  

  │ the original IRQ line masked so that only the equivalent "boot          │  

  │ IRQ" is delivered to the CPUs. The workaround also tells the            │  

  │ kernel to set up the IRQ handler on the boot IRQ line. In this          │  

  │ way only one interrupt is delivered to the kernel. Otherwise            │  

  │ the spurious second interrupt may cause the kernel to bring             │  

  │ down (vital) interrupt lines.                                           │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Only affects "broken" chipsets. Interrupt sharing may be                │  

  │ increased on these systems.                                             │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Symbol: X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS [=n]                           │  

  │ Prompt: Reroute for broken boot IRQs                                    │  

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:835                                       │  

  │   Depends on: X86_IO_APIC [=y]                                          │

```

----------

## audiodef

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/spurious

Counterfeit Gentoo!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rafirafi

You could try to had this line at the end of your alsa conf file

options snd-hda-intel   power_save=0 power_save_controller=N 

```
dmesg | grep hda 
```

 give less spurious response but it seems not to work 100%.

I've got the REROUTE option in my kernel and the problem still here, perhaps it will work for you.

edit:

as we are always falling back to single_cmd we can use

snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1

as a workaround, it therorically could avoid the randomly mute event...

extract from the snd hda manuel:

"

NB: If you get many "azx_get_response timeout" messages at

loading, it's likely a problem of interrupts (e.g. ACPI irq

routing). Try to boot with options like "pci=noacpi". Also, you

can try "single_cmd=1" module option. This will switch the

communication method between HDA controller and codecs to the

single immediate commands instead of CORB/RIRB. Basically, the

single command mode is provided only for BIOS, and you won't get

unsolicited events, too. But, at least, this works independently

from the irq. Remember this is a last resort, and should be

avoided as much as possible...

"

----------

## FNX

Hi, I have a similar problem: 

           the system crashes with music playing on with no input receiving, no mouse or keyboard, nor ssh. 

The log file is full of the "spurious response" messages before the messages of reboot procedure. It's a random behavior and really annoying to hard rebooting the machine. 

```
...

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700

Jan 11 17:02:51 localhost kernel: hda-intel: spurious reJan 11 17:03:53 localhost syslog-ng[3877]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.1.3'

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost da000 - 0001dda000]         BOOTMEM

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: #77 [0005800000 - 0005a00000]         BOOTMEM

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: #78 [0005a00000 - 0009a00000]         BOOTMEM

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: #79 [000174fc00 - 000176fc00]         BOOTMEM

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: #80 [000176fc00 - 00017afc00]         BOOTMEM

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: #81 [000001b800 - 0000023800]         BOOTMEM

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Memory: 3912328k/5111808k available (4388k kernel code, 1061272k absent, 138208k reserved, 1836k data, 584k init)

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Hierarchical RCU implementation.

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel:       Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: NR_IRQS:1280

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Extended CMOS year: 2000

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: console [tty1] enabled

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: hpet clockevent registered

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Detected 2261.166 MHz processor.

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4522.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=22611660)

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

Jan 11 17:03:53 localhost kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

...
```

edit: 

```
# uname -a

Linux lahmacun 2.6.36-tuxonice-r4 #4 SMP Tue Jan 11 16:43:34 EET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Any improvements on this issue ?

----------

## roarinelk

give 2.6.37 a try; there were many improvements made to the HDA code

since 2.6.36.

----------

## FNX

OK, I patched myself gentoo-sources as tuxonice does not include 2.6.37 sources yet. Let's wait and see.

----------

## FNX

No chance, the problem continues with 2.6.37  :Sad: 

It seems to be more frequent when attached to an external monitor. Can it be some problem related to the graphics card (NVidia) ?

----------

## roarinelk

 *FNX wrote:*   

> No chance, the problem continues with 2.6.37 :(
> 
> It seems to be more frequent when attached to an external monitor. Can it be some problem related to the graphics card (NVidia) ?

 

Well in that case, test a kernel (preferably an unpatched latest -git) without loading the nvidia module (don't load and unload it!).

If the problem persists, open a bug over at http://bugzilla.kernel.org  and include the output of "alsa-info".

----------

